
Why Sex in Advertising isn’t Sexy - velutinous
http://www.shoaibly.com/2011/07/why-sex-in-advertising-isnt-sexy/
======
ImprovedSilence
I'm probably gonna come off as sexist here, but whatever, maybe I am... How is
this article a.) any way related to hacker news? b.)sex clearly sells (gonna
be honest, only clicked the link cuz it had sex in the tittie...er, title) and
c.) Does the author this she's the first person to ever ask this question or
make this point?

also, the comment "“But my company has nothing to do with sex, I’m confused”.
Well, neither do car, airline, beer, computer, camera, gaming, rental, truck,
heavy duty machinery companies and neither does the superbowl, Pepsi, Coca
Cola, Burger King, KSwiss, fabric softner, MTV, racing or any of the millions
of companies who lack the brain power to think of a proper advert."

irks me a little. if you think beer, sports, shoes, "music tv" sold to
adolescents, and cars have nothing to do with sex, then you VASTLY
underestimate driving factors of human nature and you are clearly too
introspective to lack the ability to comprehend and/or make an attempt to
understand motivations of people other than yourself.

also, boobs.

~~~
blackboxxx
I think this article is highly relevant to HN readers. It's about marketing
and challenges the notion that sex sells.

Personally, I think using hot women and sexual innuendo is insulting and
played out. I have three daughters and I don't want them to live in a world
where women are treated like juicy morsels of steak.

People rarely remember the brand or the product in racy, sexist advertising
anyway. They only remember the skantily clad women. It's a waste of time and
advertiser dollars.

------
prodigal_erik
I see a lot of ranting about sex-themed ads not being ingenious or memorable,
but he stopped short of claiming they're ineffective. If it's stupid but it
works, it isn't stupid. Now, is it unethical? Well, he didn't make much of a
case beyond porn-is-icky.

~~~
blackboxxx
Even if sexist ads sell, are they good for society? Or do they trivialize and
objectify women and give children unrealistic, toxic stereotypes to live up
to.

And yes, these ads are stupid. Stupid because they lack originality and
intelligence. They sometimes work because they are manipulative.

